# Engine Stalls



## South_East_Vintage (Mar 21, 2004)

My brother has an early 2005 MKV jetta 2.5 with about 115k miles on it. He was driving from PA to NC and made it to about 100 miles outside of Charlotte. The engine loses power and stalls when driving at highway speed. If he pulls it over it will go about 2-3 more miles before stalling. He has a MIL but no scan tool. I asked him to listen to the fuel pump while someone cranks it and the pump will come on and off and the engine RPMs will flutter up and down then the pump cuts off and the engine cuts off. I know you can command the pump on with a scan tool, my question is there a module or relay that supplies power to the pump or is it just the ECM. If we put a pump in it at a rest stop tomorrow morning, what's the likelihood that will fix it? Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Engine Stalls (South_East_Vintage)*

Could it be simpler that that: a clogged fuel filter?


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: Engine Stalls (BuddyWh)*

If the car starts at all, doesn't seem likely it's the fuel pump. Could be a fuel filter, depends on how much water has been in the gas over the years.....may be settling at bottom and starving system. 
Either way, with a CEL, points to something(a part) as a failure.....need to get VagCom and scan it to be honest
-J. Hines


----------



## South_East_Vintage (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Engine Stalls (jhines_06gli)*

I didn't know until I just looked that the early MKV cars had a plain jane J17 fuel pump relay... definitely taking one with me too


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Engine Stalls (South_East_Vintage)*

I had the fuel pump relay fail on my old MkII. Not fun, especially when you're in a bad neighborhood.


----------



## South_East_Vintage (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Engine Stalls (classicjetta)*

PS: There was an intermittent open circuit in the low-E box in the engine bay causing the fuel pump relay to open and the car to shut off. I opened up the relay and clamped it closed to get it home then a new box fixed it permanently. just an FYI for anyone that ends up with a similar problem. feel free to PM me in the future if you have any questions...


----------



## Rynochaser (Jun 10, 2012)

I found your thread and my car has the same problem. I sent you a pm. I don't understand your last post. Any help would be great. Bruce


----------



## South_East_Vintage (Mar 21, 2004)

In his car there was an open circuit in the Low-E box (the fuse/relay panel under the hood). I replaced it and it was fine.


----------

